# Ubuntu sur iMac G3 333Mhz avec 96Mo de ram



## p4bl0 (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si je peut installer la 5.10 sur mon iMac G3 ??

Voici sa config :
- 333 Mhz
- 96 Mo de ram
- disque dur 30 Go


J'ai essayer le liveCD, tout fonctionne au début, mais après la musique, l'écran de vient noir et le reste...

=> Ma question est donc : Je tente de l'installer ou non ?

Merci d'avance 


P.S.: peut-être que je doit rajouter de la ram ?


----------



## kisco (18 Décembre 2005)

j'ai vu plusieurs problèmes de lenteurs, etc avec la 5.10 sur G3, sur les forums officiels. D'après eux, la 5.04 est bien plus rapide... 
Je pense que tu auras plus de réponses sur leurs forums


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Décembre 2005)

Non, il n'y a pas plus de réponses sur leurs forums... (tu est le premier à répondre)

j'essayerai avec hoary !



Merci


----------



## molgow (18 Janvier 2006)

Et est-ce que quelqu'un connait une autre distribution Linux qui fonctionnerait bien avec un iMac G3 333 Mhz ?! Parce que j'ai un vieil iMac comme celui-ci à qui j'aimerais redonner une seconde jeunesse... (parce qu'avec OS 9 on peut plus rien faire !!!)


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Janvier 2006)

Yellow Dog Linux non ?

http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/index.shtml/



			
				YDL a dit:
			
		

> _What will you do with your PowerMac after Apple switches to Intel? _
> 
> We have an answer--Faster, more stable, and far more efficient as a desktop OS, Yellow Dog Linux is a solid replacement (not just an alternative) to OSX. *Breath new life into your PowerPC G3* and G4, giving it a second wind as a personal workstation, or a new function as a web, email, or data server. Want to see how your G5 runs Linux? You may dual-boot both OSX and Yellow Dog Linux or take the leap and run Yellow Dog Linux alone, taking advantage of the multitude of included, freely available, and commercial applications.


----------



## molgow (18 Janvier 2006)

Et une Gentoo ?!
C'est pas marqué les spécifications requises sur leur site, y a juste marqué "ppc"... 

YDL est payant ?! ou alors j'ai mal vu ?


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et une Gentoo ?!
> C'est pas marqué les spécifications requises sur leur site, y a juste marqué "ppc"...
> 
> YDL est payant ?! ou alors j'ai mal vu ?


Ah, YDL est payant ?!!

ben sinon il y a Ubuntu, mais pas franchement optimiser, pour le G3 (même avec Hoary ça rame à mort).

Gentoo le logo est sympa, mais j'ai jamais essayé


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Janvier 2006)

bon, je me disait aussi !

dans le AVM n°11 ils parlaient de YDL, ça m'étonnerai que eux parle d'une distrib linux payante ^^

Il y a même 2 mirroir suisse rien que pour toi moglow 
ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/yellowdog/
http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/yellowdog/

sinon il y a des torrent
http://cvs.terraplex.com/~owen/ydl4_torrents/



 voilà


----------



## molgow (21 Janvier 2006)

Merci ! 

Mais est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ça sera utilisable sur une si veille machine (iMac G3 333 Mhz, 96 Mo RAM, 6 Go HDD) ?!


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2006)

Avec 96 MB RAM, tu ne vas pas bien loin ... En fait, de manière toute spéculative, je dirais que Linux sur cette machine fonctionnera bien en mode texte (genre : serveur de courier, routeur, pare-feu : ce genre de services) mais en mode graphique, ça va être dur ! Il te faudrait utiliser un X11 plutôt simple (_i.e.i/i] un window manager très minimaliste, avec une version légère d'un navigateur comme Netscape 3 ... ou Mosaic  )_


----------



## ppierre (21 Janvier 2006)

Effectivement, 96Mo de RAM ne te laisse pas de grande capacités pour lancer des applications X.

C'est possible celà dit, je tourne avec environ 105Mo de RAM à l'instant et j'utilise X sur un pentium 166MMX.
os: NetBSD
gestionnaire de fenêtres: blackbox (très très minimaliste, mais très très léger)
navigateur web: dillo
(firefox tourne aussi mais c'est lent chez moi. celà dit, il faudrait essayer opera aussi.)

C'est possible, mais c'est lent pour les grosses applications (firefox, abiword).

L'utilisation est agréable pour les sites simples avec dillo (c'est un peu limité comme navigateur), le courrier électronique (sylpheed), TeX/LaTeX, de la petite programmation, comme serveur X (j'utilise Matematica ou d'autres en X sans problème).


----------



## molgow (21 Janvier 2006)

Là ça serait surtout pour : ouvrir des documents Word, Excel, PDF et imprimer sur une vieille Epson.
Mais je crois que je vais définitivement conseiller l'achat d'une nouvelle machine


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Janvier 2006)

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux dans ce cas effectivement 

Pourquoi pas conseiller le nouveau iMac ? 



Ou bien attendre la révision du Mac Mini (ou MacDesk Mini ou iMac Mini ou... )


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2006)

Comme navigateur Web, il y a aussi 'links', en mode texte. Avec l'option '-g' il devient graphique (avec X11) tout en restant léger.
Pour le PDF, pas facile ... Avec GhostScript, peut-être ...


----------



## molgow (21 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas conseiller le nouveau iMac ?



Parce que les billets de banques ne poussent pas sur mon balcon 

Non sans déc', le nouveau MacBook Pro serait bien. Mais on va peut-être attendre que j'aie un salaire comme ça je pourrais cofinancer cet achat pour ma soeur 

En attendant, elle en a marre de son iMac 333 avec lequel elle peut rien faire (même pas ouvrir certains PDFs pour les cours)... et je la comprends 

PS: Merci à ceux qui ont répondu!


----------



## seeds (24 Janvier 2006)

Su tu veux vraiment te servir de cette machine, tu pourrais déjà lui ajouter un peu de ram. Si elle a 96 Mo, cela veux dire que la carte a une barette de 64 et l'autre de 32. Tu remplaces  la barette de 32 par 128Mo et pour un coût modique, tu as maintenant 192Mo sur cet imac
. C'est ce que j'ai fait sur un Imac333 (comme le tien) d'un ami.
Ensuite j'ai essayé plusieurs distrib  linux. Là c'était un peu plus compliqué. Yellow dog (je confirme, il ya bien une version libre et donc non payante), je n'ai pas réussi à terminer l'install. Ubuntu Hoary , oui, ça a fonctionné quelques jours sans problème et puis j'ai perdu le pilote son. Bref pour mon ami qui n'est pas bidouilleur linuxien, je me suis dit qu'il fallait peut-être lui proposé qqch de plus simple
La bonne solution finalement a été d'acquérir et d'installer sur cette machine mac os x panther qui tourne superbement bien


----------



## molgow (24 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour ton commentaire 
Je ne veux pas mettre de l'argent sur cet ordinateur, alors que d'ici 3-4 mois il ne sera plus utilisé.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et est-ce que quelqu'un connait une autre distribution Linux qui fonctionnerait bien avec un iMac G3 333 Mhz ?! Parce que j'ai un vieil iMac comme celui-ci à qui j'aimerais redonner une seconde jeunesse... (parce qu'avec OS 9 on peut plus rien faire !!!)


OpenBSD sans server X


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> OpenBSD sans server X


Ah ouais c'est sur pour ouvrir des pdf et du word en mode console c'est cool


----------

